# $30 bow press



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Are you looking for constructive criticism?
How are you relaxing the press/ratchet strap after working on your bow?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

CarbonTerry said:


> Are you looking for constructive criticism?
> How are you relaxing the press/ratchet strap after working on your bow?


Same way you relax a Ratchet Loc portable press.

One click at a time.

The handle has a ratchet gear.

The main pawl, also has a ratchet gear.

SQUEEZE the handle ratchet
and release the gear
and then rotate the handle to the 45 degree position.

Now,
hang onto the handle and pull up
so the main ratchet gear is in between the gear teeth
and the HANDLE is holding tension.

Squeeze the main gear release, while holding the handle
and then rotate the handle down to the flat position.

Release the handle lockdown
and rotate the handle back up to 45 degrees.

HANG onto the handle,
and pull up a little to hold onto full tension in the strap.

Release the main gear
and then rotate the handle down to the flat position again.

This is how you relax a ratchet,
one gear tooth or 
two gear teeth at a time.


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Most modern bowpresses put the load on the limb tip. It looks to me that there is too much strain put in the middle of the limb. I'm sure that you could redesign to put more stress towards the tips of the limbs?
JMHO

Thanks for posting this as it has given me some ideas...


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice pull /start handle


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Its still the same principal as the bowmaster,pressing the bow at the limb forks. I'm going to do this style and use my turnbuckle press instead of a ratchet strap. Thanks for posting.


----------



## harleynut (Jan 20, 2013)

it sits in the same spots as the bowmaster portable press.


----------



## little_hubb (Dec 18, 2012)

nice work... i like it...


----------



## harleynut (Jan 20, 2013)

thanks, it will work for now to get my new strings on. full presses are just way too expensive right now


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

whats the length of the barstock? looks around 18"


----------



## Mordekyle (Aug 8, 2011)

Nicely done. I made a very similar press. Instead of a through bolt close to the cam, I went with a 1" (?) bolt coming in from each side, in order to press closest to the limb tips. I REALLY like the length of the bar stock. With that much leverage, it doesn't take too much pressure to loosen the string, does it? Nice.


----------



## harleynut (Jan 20, 2013)

its 15" long, and it doesnt take much to compress. i had thought about making it with 1" bolts like mordelyle said but i think it would just want to start spread apart at the tips cus there is nothing keeping the middle together. just my opinion but it just seams that the presses which press on the limb tips would hinder or make it harder to fish new strings on the cam so i like the ones that press just below the cams


----------



## Flingin Arrowz (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice job! Do you think cotter pins would be strong enough? just a thought that would make application quicker instead of threading a nut on.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

This looks like a simplified version of a press that AT member Walks With a Gi used to make & sell.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=312321&highlight=bowmender

You might check his out for some ideas on improvements.

Allen


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Mordekyle said:


> Nicely done. I made a very similar press. Instead of a through bolt close to the cam, I went with a 1" (?) bolt coming in from each side, in order to press closest to the limb tips. I REALLY like the length of the bar stock. With that much leverage, it doesn't take too much pressure to loosen the string, does it? Nice.


I like this suggestion, but I think your press is just fine the way it is. Great job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

HOYTINIT said:


> Nice pull /start handle


Notice it also has the naked lady silhouette, means it's a hot rod!


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

aread said:


> This looks like a simplified version of a press that AT member Walks With a Gi used to make & sell.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=312321&highlight=bowmender
> 
> ...


I have the BowMender! Russ (Walks with a Gimp) is not making them anymore but has "licensed" Dave Stephens to make/sell them. Dave calls his the "Limb Bender".

http://limbbenderoutdoors.webs.com/apps/webstore/products/show/667993

Yours is the same idea/principle. Great job on it!

Joe


----------



## "e" (Dec 26, 2005)

Nice, practical press - Thanks for the idea - looks like I found my project for this weekend.


----------



## Wulfwick (Sep 6, 2012)

have a material list? 
I am scratching my head trying to figure out length of bolts, number of nuts and what you used to protect the limbs.


----------



## Mordekyle (Aug 8, 2011)

I found some black piping in the irrigation section of the hardware store that fit the bolts about perfectly. A couple bucks for three feet I think.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Wulfwick said:


> have a material list?
> I am scratching my head trying to figure out length of bolts, number of nuts and what you used to protect the limbs.


15-inch length of 1-inch WIDE aluminum FLAT STOCK...1/4-inch THICKNESS....total of 4 pieces

3/8th diameter bolts
3/8th washers
3/8th wing nuts

Bolts........total of 6 pieces......suggest GRADE 8
Washers...total of 6 pieces......suggest GRADE 8
Nuts.........total of 6 pieces.....suggest WING NUT

USE 1/2 inch pvc piping at the SPACER
Use a hack saw to cut the pvc pipe spacer

Buy the bolts 1/2 inch LONGER than the length you cut the PVC pipe spacer

Ratchet Strap.....total of 1 set


----------



## Wulfwick (Sep 6, 2012)

nuts&bolts said:


> 15-inch length of 1-inch WIDE aluminum FLAT STOCK...1/4-inch THICKNESS....total of 4 pieces
> 
> 3/8th diameter bolts
> 3/8th washers
> ...


thank you


----------



## harleynut (Jan 20, 2013)

nuts&bolts said:


> 15-inch length of 1-inch WIDE aluminum FLAT STOCK...1/4-inch THICKNESS....total of 4 pieces
> 
> 3/8th diameter bolts
> 3/8th washers
> ...


thats pretty much it, but i used some 1/2" od aluminum pipe for spacers and slipped some extra rubber tube i had laying around over the aluminum spacers.


----------



## Wulfwick (Sep 6, 2012)

built mine but having problems. 
the limb with the cam keeps sliding up the limb. I can't seem to keep the bottom in the pocket. It keep sliding down the limb and wedging against the cam. the limb with the idler wheel is not sliding at all. suggestions?


----------



## Mordekyle (Aug 8, 2011)

Plasti dip or spray would give it some sticktoitiveness.


----------



## Wulfwick (Sep 6, 2012)

Plastic dip what? The contact points have rubber hosing. 
It probably has to do with being a parallel limb bow. I think i am losing leverage as soon as it compresses beyond parallel.


----------



## rshortt (Feb 7, 2013)

*Crossbow Press*

harleynut, thank you so much for your post. I was looking for a portable press for my Barnett Buck Commander Crossbow with no luck and your design did the trick! I had to beef it up a little due to the 175# draw weight but it works great. Note in the picture I cut a gage to help with alignment, also the shims are used to keep everything in place, at first it wanted to slide to the side which caused the aluminum to want to bend. The shims stopped that, with that pressure everything needs to stay aligned! 

Wulfwick, to solve your problem you need to find a way to increase the outward angle of the press, maybe weld a piece of stock to the riser side to make it L shape.

4 – 16” 1-¼”x ¼” 6061 Aluminum flat stock
6 – 3/8” x 4” Grade 8 bolts
6 – 3/8” Grade 8 nuts
6 – 3” x 5/16” ID fuel line hose
2’ of ¼” Chain (pictured the chain is 16”, I have a ¼” speed link and the remainder of the chain in the event the string in broken and a need more length)
¼” Anchor shackle
3/8” Forged Turnbuckle, 6” take-up
8 composite shims
Cost under $45


----------



## rshortt (Feb 7, 2013)

I think you need to increase the outward angle to make the unit want to slide down. I tried a press that sat near the cams on my crossbow that had limbs that slanted outward and the press wanted to slide down. I think your problem is the reverse, you need to redesign to increase the outward angle to force the press to move towards the riser. Check my post about the crossbow press.


----------



## Wulfwick (Sep 6, 2012)

I was thinking about getting some more flat stock and creating an extension off of the limb pocket end to gain more leverage and increase the outward angle.


----------



## Richard932 (Jul 6, 2010)

Looks like a easy quick build. What are measurements for hole to hole. I would like to build one I have 1/4-3/4 bar stock at work I could get the drop off from and 1/2 pipe only thing I need to buy is the bolts hardware.


----------



## dberg76 (Sep 25, 2009)

Saved for later.


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

Wulfwick said:


> built mine but having problems.
> the limb with the cam keeps sliding up the limb. I can't seem to keep the bottom in the pocket. It keep sliding down the limb and wedging against the cam. the limb with the idler wheel is not sliding at all. suggestions?


Maybe even something like a small rope to tie it to the riser and keep it from sliding up? No real pressure on it, just needs to hold it in place.

To the OP, This is something I need to build, the price is right up my alley.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey looks cool


----------



## Kelleborne (Jan 26, 2009)

HOYTINIT said:


> Nice pull /start handle


That's what I thought. And the lady sticker, lol!


----------

